# steamers of the clyde and the lochs



## river clyde (Dec 31, 2010)

just added 29 of my dads slides to his website photos of clyde steamers the sir walter scot and the maid of the loch enjoy

http://johnhendriesphotos.fotopic.net/c1936936.html


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

Great stuff Darrel.


----------

